# DIY Multi Decor Question



## TateLittle (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm currently in the process of setting up a 10 gallon multi tank. African cichlids are totally new to me, as I've only kept planted tanks for 10 years. Part of the appeal of planted tanks is the overall aesthetic, as they aren't directly focused on the fish. However, I've recently become enamored with multis, but tanks I've seen are not necessarily aquascaped - just sand and shells or the occasional rock. This is obviously to give these fish more floor space, as that's most important. I'm making a DIY rock background with foam and concrete (pic below, ignore glare) and part of me wants to add a rock structure separate of the background. This would both increase the overall appearance of the tank, and decrease lines of sight - but I'm worried about taking up too much floor space. The background is 2" at its thickest base, and the rock (pic included) is 3" at its thickest. What would y'all do? Ignore the extra rock structure for extra floor space? Or include it for breaking up lines of sight?

*I apologize if the background image is upside down, I don't know why that is.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

10G is in the small side for multi's anyway...I would maximize floor space. They like up to 100 shells.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

I'd forget about the rocks; you don't have floor space to waste. That said, and to your comments about plants, you could add a few _Anubias_ attached to small rocks for visual interest (yours) and to break up sight lines (theirs). Have fun! :thumb:


----------

